# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης >  Πρόβλημα Δορυφορικού δέκτη

## Skontos

Εχω έναν Δορυφορικό Δέκτη Echostar 1000 DSB 2Ci. To πρόβλημα παρουσιάστηκε προχθές το πρωί. Μόλις ανοίγει (power on) ανεξάρτητα απο stand buy τοτε ακούγεται ένας θόρυβος σαν να ανοιγοκλείνει ένα ρελε γρήγορα. Αλλες φορές αναβοσβύνει η οθόνη του Display και αλλοτε οχι.

Η αλήθεια είναι οτι ρελέ δε βλέπω εξωτερικά στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό αλλα ούτε και στη πλακέτα. Οταν Βγ'αλω τη φισα του παλμοτροφοδοτικού πρός τη πλακέτα ο θόρυβος σταματά.

Δεν έχω αλλάξει τπτ ακόμη...αλλα δεν βρίσκω και σχέδιο  εξωτερικά πάντως δε φαίνεται τπτ φουσκωμένο.

----------


## fmav

Ο θόρυβος μάλλον προέρχεται από τον Μ/Σ του παλμοτροφοδοτικού. Αν προέρχεται από εκεί, τότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι το παλμοτροφοδοτικό δεν μπορεί να κάνει startup. Στην πιο απλή περίπτωση έχει χαλάσει ο πυκνωτής startup (είναι ηλεκτρολυτικός γύρω στα 100μF συνήθως και συνδέεται άμεσα στο ολοκληρωμένο του παλμοτροφοτικού), ή η δίοδος ανόρθωσης στο βοηθητικό δευτερεύον του Μ/Σ.
Αν θέλεις πες μου σε παρακαλώ, το ολοκληρωμένο στο παλμοτροφοδοτικό είναι το 384x (3842, 3845), ή κάποιο άλλο? Αν μπορείς βγάλε και μια φωτό του παλμοτροφοδοτικού.

----------


## east electronics

ο αδεκτης αυτος μαλλον τα εχει τα χρονακια του οποταν αλλαξε ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους  στην πλακετα τουτροφοδοτικου και καθαρισες απο την αλλη αν το ανοιξεις ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο οτι θα βρεις μεσα στο τροφοδοτικο πυκνωτες που θα δειχνουν και με το ματι φουσκωμενοι 

προσοχη εκει εχει και τασεις που δαγκωνουν

----------


## Skontos

Φάνη το ολοκληρωμένο μετα το μεγάλο Ηλεκτρολητικό 100μF ειναι το 1Η0565R  
Αυτός είναι και ο μόνος Ηλεκτρολυτικός ο οποίος είναι λίγο φουσκώμένος και θα αλλαχθεί αύριο

Σάκη όλοι οι αλλοι φαίνοντε οκ 

Thanks

----------


## east electronics

ηρθον ειπον και απηλθον

----------


## fmav

> Φάνη το ολοκληρωμένο μετα το μεγάλο Ηλεκτρολητικό 100μF ειναι το 1Η0565R 
> Αυτός είναι και ο μόνος Ηλεκτρολυτικός ο οποίος είναι λίγο φουσκώμένος και θα αλλαχθεί αύριο
> 
> Σάκη όλοι οι αλλοι φαίνοντε οκ 
> 
> Thanks


Skontos, αν ο 100μF είναι στα 400V και συνδέεται (το +) στη γέφυρα ανόρθωσης, τότε δεν είναι αυτός το πρόβλημά σου. Υπάρχει ένας πυκνωτής ηλεκτρολυτικός γύρω στα 50V, που συνδέεται στο pin 3 (Vcc) του ολοκληρωμένου και στη γη και μέσω μιας αντίστασης (σχετικά μεγάλης), συνδέεται στον μεγάλο πυκνωτή και στη γέφυρα. Αυτός είναι ο startup πυκνωτής και νομίζω αυτός θέλει αλλαγή. Καλύτερα να βάλεις κάποιον με μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα.

----------


## east electronics

fmav  σε πολλα κυκλωματα ο πυκνωτης σταρτ απ οπως τον περιγραφεις ειναι ενας ηλετρολυτικος  ο οποιος με καποια αλλα εξαρτηματα ρυθμιζει την συχνοτητα που δουλευει το ολοκληρωμενο  


 αλλα γη σε ταση μια χαρα ....αλλαγη σε χωρητικοτητα= αλλαγη συχνοτητας και αρα μπουμ !!!!

----------


## fmav

Σάκη, όχι, ο πυκνωτής startup δεν έχει σχέση με τη δημιουργία χρονισμού. Η δημιουργία χρονισμού γίνεται σε άλλα ολοκληρωμένα με κεραμικό πυκνωτή μικρής τιμής. Στο συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο ο χρονισμός δημιουργείται εσωτερικά. Ο πυκνωτής εκκίνησης "μαζεύει" ενέργεια και τη δίνει όλη μαζί για να ξεκινήσει το ολοκληρωμένο, το οποίο αφού ξεκινήσει λειτουργεί από ένα βοηθητικό τύλιγμα του Μ/Σ. Όσο μεγαλύτερος, τόσο περισσότερη ενέργεια εκκίνησης δίνει.

----------


## fmav

Skontos, έγινε κάτι? Είχαμε καμιά πρόοδο?

----------

